# trimming hair around the face?



## aprilkang79 (Dec 4, 2005)

hi all, i was wondering how you all trim the hair around our pup's eyes? her puppy hair is so long it's basically covering her eyes. she won't let me cut it! she hasn't had all her shots yet so i can't take her to the groomers. i tried wrapping her in a towel but she won't stop moving her head around and i don't want to poke her in the eye with scissors. please help! what should i do?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

For the time being I think I would buy some little clippies and try keeping her hair out of her eyes that way. You may even catch her asleep and give her a quick trim. A little gel on your fingertips might work to hold the hair up. The more you mess with her face the more tolerant she will become. So even try checking her eyes for hair every few hours. Anything you do to her face will make her become accustomed to having you touch her face and she will be still for you. It is all about training. Also, start touching her ears, feet, and tummy. Rokk her onto her back while you are brushing her. Anything you do to start training her now will only benefit you down the road.


----------



## aprilkang79 (Dec 4, 2005)

thank you for the advice! she's really good about letting me touch her feet, her *ahem* back area







, which i've clipped a bit to prevent any unwanted items hanging in her fur. she even lets me touch her face but when i try to have her stay still long enough (more than 2 seconds) to cut her hair, she goes bonkers. i'll have to work on it slowly. i've only had her for a week so it seems she's doing pretty well!









thanks!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> hi all, i was wondering how you all trim the hair around our pup's eyes? her puppy hair is so long it's basically covering her eyes. she won't let me cut it! she hasn't had all her shots yet so i can't take her to the groomers. i tried wrapping her in a towel but she won't stop moving her head around and i don't want to poke her in the eye with scissors. please help! what should i do?[/B]




If it's long enough I would try to keep it up in a little top knot and any hairs that are NOT long enough for the top knot I would buy those tiny clippies. I have them for Chulita and they work great. I use these tiny scissors to trim the hair on the bridge of her nose that are closest to her eyes. I started to do this as soon as I got her at 2 months old. It wasn't easy at first alot of moving around. I didn't always suceed at triming the hairs but I would try everyday until she got use to it. Try putting her up high on a counter or something. If they are up high they are less likely to move around because she will be afraid of the height..speak softly to her always saying "good girl" and have those treats ready.







I lay out a towel on my counter and Chulita already knows the routine she lays down flat for me so I can do her topknot...LOL..it's so funny. Then I ask her to sit and she stays as still as a statue for me to trim the hair around her eyes. Just try it everyday like a routine the sooner you start the better. You may want to start out with the baby scissors with the rounded tips. 

These are the scissors I have. They look big in the picture but they are pretty tiny.










These are the tiny hair clippies I bought to keep those hairs outta her eyes. 











GOOD LUCK


----------

